# New reptile shop open in pencoed



## mangonmeg (Apr 18, 2010)

Reggae Reptiles is now open and under new management .
We are a fully licenced pet shop that specialises in the reptilian world . We have a wide range of reptile technology products such as heating and lighting equiptment, to the latest advanced UV technology and much more.
We have a range of animals from tree frogs to pythons to bearded dragons and more.
With our fully qualified,animal orientated trained staff and experiance we are always happy to help and advise our customers in the best way possible. 
so pop in now and have a look ,we are a very professional and passionate about our animals at reggaereptiles so you can rest assured that you have our full support even after purchasing a new pet , so come on down, 
you may just find your new reptilian friend at reggae reptiles. 
Care sheets and payment schemes are available .
Opening times are 9am-5pm monday - friday and 10am-4pm on sundays . 
We are based within pencoed college , within the garden builders centre .
hope to see you soon 
Meg


----------

